# grid skins



## TerrorTomato (13. November 2009)

moin moin,

ich wollt mal fragen ob jemand weiß ob man für Racedriver Grid sich irgentwelche neuen skins bzw. sponsoren downlaoden kann??


----------



## C43Z42 (22. November 2009)

gehts dir noch gut???? Des Schadensmodel von dem Spiel ist ungefähr so edel des du des mit irgend nem neuem Skin nur verstümmeln würdest  sponsoren naja aber eig auch ned zwingend notwendig ...


----------



## TerrorTomato (23. November 2009)

C43Z42 schrieb:


> gehts dir noch gut???? Des Schadensmodel von dem Spiel ist ungefähr so edel des du des mit irgend nem neuem Skin nur verstümmeln würdest  sponsoren naja aber eig auch ned zwingend notwendig ...



nun ich finde die lackierungen für grid auf dauer langweilig. mit sponsoren frage ich, ob man die irgentwie um ändern kann

nun gibt es nun neue skin für grid?? (ich weiß, dass das das schadenmodell verstümmelt. aber ich würde mir gerne selber einen eigenen Eindruck verschaffen)

P.S.: mir geht's bestens.


----------



## Dipsy2.0 (17. August 2010)

Ich kann gerne mal nachfragen, da ich nen Kumpel habe der meins neu gemacht hat,

PS.: das schadensmodell bleibt davon unberührt


----------



## Dipsy2.0 (19. August 2010)

Man braucht einen dds converter und pssg utility Mit dem 2. Macht man pssg datei zu  dds datein... Ein auto hat 8 oder so... Dann mit dem dds converter die  dds in png... Das in dein macromedia... Dann alles in umgekehrter  reihenfolgeeinkonvertieren... Mein 1. Auto hat 12 std gedauert... Have  fun






-> Macromedia Fireworks ist gemeint, also sollte photoshop und so au gehen^^


----------

